# The San Juan Trail



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I got a little tired of running in 2 feet of snow so when I woke up I had this great idea:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

the landing shot @ SLC was sick.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Loved the sunrise in the opening. Must be sweet to know somebody with a private jet to fly you down for a day of running.


----------

